# Pop Eye HELP!



## BisTheTall

Can anyone give me some advice please?

By beloved male Betta, Yoshi, has a massive eye!

I assume it's pop eye but get very confusing results when I google it. 

Please help! I want to treat him as soon as possible but don't want to cause more harm!

Thanks in advance,

Bis.


----------



## MutedMonkfish

Hi there . Sorry to here about youshi. There a brillant Lady on here called Chicadee and shes the Betta Queen of knowellge so ima sure she read your tread soon.! good luck


----------



## Chickadee

Popeye is actually a symptom rather than a disease and generally means that there is something wrong with your water quality more than anything else. The most important thing is to give the little one very clean and clear water conditions and as pure a water situation as possible for the next while to prevent the eye loss. I realize this may be inconvenient but is there any way you would consider putting him in a seperate container alone if he is not and take him and put him in even a hospital tank with maybe only about a 2 gallon capacity and put him where he will be warm and away from drafts so he will not need a heater and buy him some bottled Spring water for the next week or so to get his eye healed up and do not use tap water in the container at all. No substate or any other decorations or anything in the tank but just him to keep the possibility of infection down. You will need to change out one gallon of the Spring water a day to keep the ammonia level down since it is unfiltered and all but it will keep him from losing the eye. If you want a double whammy against the eye problem you can add a whole packet of Maracyn daily. I know that this is more than the package says to use in that much water but remember you are doing water changes daily and it is watering it down and that makes a difference.

Within a 5 day period you should stop the Maracyn and just keep him in the Spring water tank for a week longer or until his eye is completely back to normal. He should be fine.

If you do not have any other container, go to the dollar store and get a plain unused bucket in white and let him stay in it for a week. He will be fine as long as it is not something that has ever had detergents in it before and it will need a piece of craft canvas or something over it to keep him from jumping out that can be purchased from any Walmart or craft store in the craft area. Just ask for plastic mesh canvas in a 12 inch by 18 inch piece. It will give him plenty of light and enough air and yet keep him safe inside the container whatever you use. He will not need a light as his eye will need to rest.

Rose


----------



## BisTheTall

Ok, update time.

Yoshi, the Male Betta with popeye, has been moved to the quarantine/hospital tank (tank3) after a 99% water change. Couldn't do bottled water unfortunately.

The agressive female that turned out to be a male is now in my main tank. This might be a problem if it stays as aggro as it was in my other tank but looks ok so far.

I will ad a pic to my gallery now of Yoshi in his new location showing his freaky eye.

Thanks so much for the help. 
Are there other problems that popeye is a symptom of as my water quality is always good? I test every few weeks.

Looking forward to your replies!

Bis


----------



## BisTheTall

Pic of Yoshi the sick boy now in my gallery. 

He is exploring his new tank quite energetically!


----------



## BisTheTall

BisTheTall said:


> Pic of Yoshi the sick boy now in my gallery.
> 
> He is exploring his new tank quite energetically!


Another question i'm afraid...

Should I leave the light off to rest his eye?

Ta in advance, 

Bis


----------



## Chickadee

Might be a good idea as he is going to have a sore eye and things are going to look funny to him. He might not be sick technically but he could run about trying to figure out what is wrong and damage the eye trying to figure it out by running into to something. He will think it is almost bedtime and rest if it is darker. So good thinking to keep it darker. Daylight in the room won't hurt but I would not put any artificial light on in the tank.

You might want to get a divider for the tank you have the aggressive betta in and see if you can keep that little spitfire seperated from the rest of the crew to keep the damage to a minimum. It is a cheap fix for a possible problem. Also it may be a good idea to eventually invest in a reptile house like this one to keep on hand for an emergency hospital tank...it is what I use now with a sponge filter that I keep bubbling away in the back of my main tank. If they have anything contagious or that I do not want to put the sponge filter back into my main tank the sponges are easily replaced and I simply bleach sterilize the main part of the filter and pop a new sponge back on it and put it back in the main tank to reseed itself after it isn't needed in the hospital tank anymore. It keeps a permanent supply of cycled filters ready for sick fish and all that you need on hand is a cheap sponge filter some tubing and a cheap airpump (I use the whisper ones as they are super quiet) and a control device to control the air flow (also the cheap kind). Since I put the airpump above the level of the water line I do not need check valves but if you are going to put it under the water line you should probably also put a check valve in the airline for safety sake.

Pla-House Cage - Rectangular - Large | Terrariums & Stands | Reptile Cages, Terrariums & Accessories | Reptile - ThatPetPlace.com 

they come in a lot of sizes but this one is large enough for most single fish to be medicated in.
I have a jumbo size that is a quarantine tank for new fish that come in until they can be introduced to my main tanks. They are easily cleaned and do not take up a lot of room. The lid at the top allows for easy access and does not allow for jumping fish.. the only drawback is the cord situation. I find it difficult to deal with cords so cut out places for cords but it takes patience.

A container at the dollar store will work as well if you can find one that is clear and in the size you like but you will probably not find one with a perforated top so you will need to make the top out of craft canvas or something ventilated.

Rose


----------



## Chickadee

other causes for the popeye would include injury due to trauma, bacterial infection, and eye flukes (parasites), virus infections, vitamin deficiencies, osmotic problems in the water chemistry, systemic infections of any types.

This is why I suggested a strong treatment of Maracyn with the clean conditions. The spring water is okay to do without as long as you can treat the fish with the medication. Since we do not know that the problem is not caused by an infection or trauma that is now infected he really does need to be medicated. 

Also what is he eating? It may be that he is not eating enough to keep himself nourished but he does appear to be healthy and nourished so I am really doubting that vitamin deficiency or malnourishment is the cause. I also really doubt the eye flukes being the cause unless you have other fish with the problem unless he was the only fish in the tank. They tend to spread like wildfire. 

If your water testing is showing good parameters in ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates and you have not had any other sick fish with this problem then you definitely need to get this fish some Maracyn as he has a bacterial or viral problem that will not be simply wished away. He also will probably need daily water changes of some small part of the water for about a week or so to help the problem disappear more quickly. Even 25% of the water changed daily for a week will help him to improve more quickly. The carbon needs to be removed from the filter for the length of time you are medicating and a new media with carbon put in after the medication has cleared the problem. He should not need more than a week for the swelling to go down completely but the cloudiness may not go away for a while after that and your little guy should not go back into his main tank until he is totally back to normal.

It is not unusual for fish who have had this happen to be oversensitive to water quality problems in the future so don't be surprised if he will be the one you will have problems with should you miss a water change or have a problem with your tap water having higher than normal nitrates or anything in the future. Just keep the Maracyn on hand. I once had a betta like him and he had popeye about one time a year when the towns water had higher nitrates than usual. I could plan on it.

Rose

Since I do not know where you are from...the chief ingredient in Maracyn is erythromycin and any medication that you can find that contains that mainly will work. Since that is the main component of this medication I like to use it as it does not have a lot of other things in it to bother the filter. But if it is a problem any other med containing that will work.


----------



## BisTheTall

Thanks so much for the comprehensive replies!

He isn't any worse or any better. He eats TetraBetta, Hikari Betta Bio-Gold, normal flake and various other wafers and freezedried foods.

I'm in the UK so will look for what I can get with that ingredient ASAP.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Chickadee

you should be able to find something and he does look like a very happy fish otherwise so he will more than likely be fine. I have truly seen fish with much more distended eyes than his so you caught it in fine time. He will not have as great a chance of losing the eye and he will make a full recovery that way.

and yes, those foods are plenty adequate to his needs so he is not malnourished.

Thanks for caring so much.

Rose


----------



## swiftless_fire

my betta had popeye before and it was gone very fast once i went out and bought some treatment at a petstore and treated the tank water with it.


----------



## BisTheTall

Update Time!

Yoshi is on the mend. I couldn't find the medication suggested by Rose but my local fish store suggested Interpet 9 (Anti Internal Bacteria) containing Formaldehyde, Bronopol, Benzalkonium chloride and Methanol.

It seems to be working, his eye has gone down a lot and he seems in far better spirits.

I'll put a pic in my gallery.

Thanks for all the help!

Bis


----------



## BisTheTall

I've just read back through this thread and about the only question I haven't answered that I can see is water tests.

Just done a quick test (hopefully will get time to do a full test with my posh test kit over the weekend but takes hours to do ALL of them!) and all parameters are fine. Not the absolute zero I would usually expect but my Charcoal is due to be changed tomorrow.

Any other questions I have missed or you want to ask?

Bis.

(I'm about to try and create a profile of my main tank somewhere on here so people can give me more amazing advice )


----------



## Chickadee

You said the magic word. Charcoal has to be removed from the tank when you medicate fish. So if you are talking about the tank where Yoshi is in please remove the charcoal from his tank completely now and keep it out until he is not being medicated anymore. IF the filter media is not able to be seperated from the charcoal then what you do is break the chamber that holds the charcoal and get it dumped out and then replace the rest of the media in the filter. If you are not talking about the tank that Yoshi is in then disregard.

When he is not on the medication any longer the charcoal can be put back to REMOVE the meds from the tank..this is one thing it does really well. It is one of its main purposes, removing medication.

Rose


----------



## BisTheTall

Chickadee said:


> You said the magic word. Charcoal has to be removed from the tank when you medicate fish. So if you are talking about the tank where Yoshi is in please remove the charcoal from his tank completely now and keep it out until he is not being medicated anymore. IF the filter media is not able to be seperated from the charcoal then what you do is break the chamber that holds the charcoal and get it dumped out and then replace the rest of the media in the filter. If you are not talking about the tank that Yoshi is in then disregard.
> 
> When he is not on the medication any longer the charcoal can be put back to REMOVE the meds from the tank..this is one thing it does really well. It is one of its main purposes, removing medication.
> 
> Rose


Don't worry. Yoshi is in the Hospital tank that only has an air driven foam filter in it.


----------



## Chickadee

I figured you knew that but I guessed wrong one time and let someone medicate for almost 2 weeks with the charcoal in place, so I nearly always mention it and could not believe I had not this time.

Good at least I did not mess up. LOL

So glad to hear he is doing better.

Rose


----------



## BisTheTall

Time for another update.

Mainly good news I think. Yoshi has 2 eyes the same size, the only evidence of pop eye is a white ring around the affected eye. He is back to his usual charming self and seems frustrated in the small tank. (He's used to 240 liters not 32) 

However I have noticed a lump just behind his jaw, just in front of the eye that had pop eye. I have no idea what this is 

Should I be worried?

Thanks in advance,

Bis


----------



## Chickadee

Watch it for a day or so and see if it changes and keep us informed. I do not think it is anything to be worried about, maybe just a residual part of the swelling but keep on the treatment and see if it changes. If it starts to enlarge let us know for sure. I will need a picture if you can get one.

But as I said if he is eating and doing well otherwise, I do not see that it is much of a problem if it not growing or bothering him. But it should decrease in time not grow. I would not stop treatment just yet though.

Sorry I cannot be more precise without a pic.

Rose


----------



## BisTheTall

I'll try and get a pic of the lump but I have trouble getting a pic of him at all!

If all else fails i'll post a video on youtube and post the link. Or PM it to you if I can't post it.

I already have a video of Yoshi on youtube called "Yoshi in Betta Health" but it doesn't show the lump. (The last few seconds of the video show him to about 70% of his normal beauty.)

Bis


----------



## Chickadee

I know how it goes. I haven't gotten a decent picture of any of my little ones for a while but then I have no patience with the camera. The only thing is a "lump" is sometimes one thing and sometimes another so it really does depend on just what it looks like. Sorry to be so much trouble.

Rose


----------



## BisTheTall

*Pop Eye HELP! (again!)*

Here we go again! 

While doing my water change yesterday I noticed Yoshi's eye was slightly inflamed again.

I followed the instructions on the medicaion (Interpet #9) and had seemed to work.

I've been doing small water changes (10%-20%) every night with Stresscoat, Nutrafin Aquaplus tap water conditioner and Aquarium salt (for Tropical tank, not marine) in the quantities suggested on each.

Is there anything I should be doing that I'm not??
Should the water changes be bigger?
Too many additives at once?
Maybe something to do with the lump?

He's back hiding in corners and hanging in plants looking sad so no chance of a photo. Besides, his light is off again to try and rest the eye.

Any help, comments or advice?? (PLEASE?)

Bis


----------



## BisTheTall

The Lump....

More a swelling. No discolouration, no visible pore hole or cap like you would see on a zit. 

Is positioned just below left eye (that has pop eye again) above and behind the jaw hinge.

I know this doesn't compensate for a pic but it's the best I can do for now!

Bis


----------



## Chickadee

I am not a fan of the use of aquarium salt or any salt for that matter with Freshwater fish. It can sometimes cause osmotic problems with them and the disinfectant properties usually do not kick in until the concentration is so high that it is toxic for the fish. So I would not put any more salt into that tank but do not worry about large water changes to remove it now. Just let the water changes you are doing slowly wash the concentration out of the tank and get it back to a normal state.

I would just continue with a program like you are using and let the clean water and all do the job. I am worried about the fact that he seem to be recurring with the problem though so am wondering if he may have a problem with a fluke or some little bug. If it gets to the point of being really swelled out there and he is rubbing on things he is going to need something for parasites, but since you have not mentioned him rubbing I have not given it much consideration. I am also thinking that he could be injuring the eye on something. What is in the tank besides him...I am talking decor and plants and all the other things in there as I know there are no other fish. Sometimes fish will just be clumsy and run into things hard as this may seem and when they are not seeing good this is much more likely so sometimes when they have an eye problem I give them a totally empty tank but for maybe one small plant that is planted in a dixie cup of gravel or something. I know that this is a hassle but sometimes when they see things through a big bubble of fluid it looks so weird to them they run into everything.

sometimes the simple methods are the best and if you want to try just plain clean water for a week or so that would be okay and probably work as well as strong meds. He is going to need a break from the meds sometime anyway. This means a lot more work but has a good chance of working. I would say about 40 to 50 percent a day for a 7 or 8 day period will let you know if that is going to work. Then he should at least be through the eye problem. As far as the lump is concerned, I think that is another matter and maybe due to an injury or at least sounds like it. I cannot find anything like it mentioned in any of the med books and even talked to a marine vet that I know and he said it is either an injury or a transferred infection of the eye and would need a longer treatment of an antibiotic to treat it but he leaned toward the injury theory.


----------



## BisTheTall

Rose...

"I would just continue with a program like you are using and let the clean water and all do the job."

Would you include stresscoat or just water conditioner?

"If it gets to the point of being really swelled out there and he is rubbing on things he is going to need something for parasites, but since you have not mentioned him rubbing I have not given it much consideration."

He isn't rubbing at all.

"I am also thinking that he could be injuring the eye on something. What is in the tank besides him...I am talking decor and plants."

There are only soft plants in the hospital tank. Java Fern, mossballs, etc. The only solid things are the thermometer and the foam filter body. The gravel is the smooth "River Gravel" I had to buy to accomadate the very sensitive barbels of some of my bottom feeders.

"sometimes the simple methods are the best and if you want to try just plain clean water for a week or so that would be okay and probably work as well as strong meds."

Plain tap water in my area includes fairly high levels of Chlorine so I guess plain CLEAN water means without chlorine , so a little aquaplus tapwater treatment?

"He is going to need a break from the meds sometime"

Once he's better? 

"I would say about 40 to 50 percent a day for a 7 or 8 day period will let you know if that is going to work."

I assume you mean 40 to 50 percent of total tank volume?

"As far as the lump is concerned I cannot find anything like it mentioned in any of the med books and even talked to a marine vet that I know and he said it is either an injury or a transferred infection of the eye and would need a longer treatment of an antibiotic to treat it but he leaned toward the injury theory."

It amazes me that you go to such lengths to help a stranger. Thank you so much! Hopefully the meds will work so I can put the light back on and get pics.

Think this is the longest post i've ever done but well worth it!

Bis


----------



## Chickadee

Stresscoat contains an agent that will help keep him calm and keep him from getting wild and hurting himself and will also help to give him a slime coat on any scratches he may have including on his eye so it will be beneficial.

No rubbing means the chance of the parasites are over he would be itchy with them.

All the decor is fine and do not worry about anything you have in there with him.

Yes the water will need to be treated with the conditioner to remove the chlorine but that is what I mean just replace about 40% of the total tank volume or what ever you have in there every day with new water of whatever kind you usually use to do water changes just to keep him in cleaner water. I know that this is a hassle but you will be surprised at the help it will be.

He cannot stay on the meds longer than 2 weeks no matter what even if he is not better. At that point it will start to affect his kidneys and you do not want that. So then he will have to have a week or even two off of them no matter what. That is when the clean and clear water will be even more important.

Let me make one thing perfectly clear, on this forum, I know no strangers. We all love our bettas and bettas are my family. I go to exceptional lengths for these fish and the owners who love them. There may be some who would call me crazy for it but you all are my friends not strangers. I will do all I can to help any of you with your fish. To do anything I have done seems perfectly normal to me. No thanks are ever necessary but I do appreciate knowing how that fish is doing and you are doing very well keeping me informed.

As you probably know since I tend to do them all the time, I LOVE LONG POSTS .... LOL



Keep up the good work, I am sure your little Yoshi loves you for it.

Rose


----------



## BisTheTall

Just finished doing a 40% water change on Yoshi tank, 

He looks a little better, eye slightly less inflamed, lump the same size..... However... 

There is a small white "Thing" on his lower jaw. About where the swelling from his lump ends. !!

The best I can describe it is a white scab, maybe puss coming out of the lump?
Maybe the lump is an absyss? (sp)

I have turned his light back on so i can TRY to get a pic but can't promise.

Any ideas?


----------



## BisTheTall

Couldn't get a Pic so I did a RUBBISH video and posted it on Youtube to give you some idea. 

YouTube - Yoshi The Betta with a strange lump on his face

Will try again later


----------



## Chickadee

It looks like he has HAD something in there but it has gone. Perhaps a parasite? I would put some Stresscoat in his water and some med with copper in it to see if there is a parasitic agent that needs to be killed off in there but it is hard to tell. I think I will call my friend the vet and see what he thinks.

Rose


----------



## BisTheTall

I am going Medication shopping tomorrow. I'm sure i'll find something copper based.

Yoshi is looking better, the white spot has gone and his eye has gone down again. However to avoid any further flare ups I will find a different Med and keep up the water changes.

Ta,

Bis


----------



## Chickadee

Sorry it took so long to get back to you but I had a time getting ahold of the vet and then he wanted to do some research on things. You've given us a puzzle and it has taken some thinking. He is of the impression that using Stresscoat and the antiparasitic med will do the trick for sure now that the eye is doing better but continues to say that the water changes should continue for at least 4 to 5 days after the last of the swelling in the eye is over. Sorry to say that as I know that the water changes get old but clean water is really what he is saying will be the thing that will save that eye and I will have to say that I agree with him on that. I have seen really clean conditions do the job when nothing else will work and it is after all the cheapest med there is.

Please do keep us informed of Yoshi's progress as we are very concerned. I think he is on the way back to health but I will not feel totally comfortable until he is 100%.

Thanks for keeping us updated.

Rose


----------



## BisTheTall

Done 40% daily water changes for the last few days and done 90% tonight on Yoshi's tank. 

It's a good job I love the guy! Water changing is ok once or twice a week but as a nightly chore has meant I've had to postpone a date and decline meeting a long forgotten friend. 

His eye is back to normal and his lump hasn't grown, yet the white bit is back. I am pretty certain this is puss draining from the lump.

I have switched from the Interpet medicine to one made by waterlife. Much stronger allegedly.

Hopefully this will fix him!

Bis


----------



## Chickadee

How is Yoshi doing? Have not heard in a few days and tend to worry about our little community here. The bettas are part of our family too. 

Rose


----------



## BisTheTall

Hi All (and Rose especially),

Yoshi is no worse but no better.

He's still in the hospital tank. Daily water changes with recommended medicine doses. 

The lump is still there but hasn't grown and MAY have shrunk a little but hard to say when you look every day

He's still eating and very mobile, not sitting depressed all the time like he was. Fingers crossed he is on the mend!

Bis


----------



## Chickadee

Thanks for letting us know. Activity is always a good sign. At least he is not feeling sick like he might have before. So things are looking up. I will keep all my fingers crossed and keep you all in my thoughts. Be a good boy, Yoshi and do not worry us.



Rose


----------



## BisTheTall

Hi All,

Sorry it's been a while but there hasn't been much to report.... until now.

First thing I have to say is, If Rose tells you "Something" is the best for your fish, do it!! If I had followed her advice more directly Yoshi would have been better by now!

Yoshi's eye hasn't reinflated but the lump stayed as big and looked sore whatever meds I tried, (with a couple of short "no meds just clean water" periods) it looked a bit less sore but stayed the same size. About a week ago I remembered Rose telling me overmedication can be harmful so decided to stop all meds simply to give him a break.

After about 6 days of water with nothing but dechlorinators and stresscoat (1/4 dose) the lump is about half the size and the scales covering it look normal for the first time in a looong time!

I can't quote the exact words but Rose said something along the lines of... "Clean Plain Water is what he really needs.."

I'll post some pics of him in my gallery as soon as I post this...

Thanks everyone!

Bis. *w3


----------



## BisTheTall

Right, now time to ask even more questions! 

You may have read my "Female Shoal now breeding in community tank" thread... Basically I now have a short finned (possibly Plakat) Male in Tank#1, 3 Females finally happily cohabiting in Tank#2 and Yoshi in Tank#3........

Yoshi is so much better he is bouncing off the walls of his tank! 

Should I swap the shorty male from the Big tank#1 and Yoshi in the tiny hospital tank#3? 

Yoshi now spends his time either chasing around doing laps of the tank, nudging the glass, blowing bubbles and staring at me from the tank like one of those pictures whose eyes follow you around the room...

Or Sulking Bigtime on the filter looking completely bored!!

Maybe now he's getting better simply give him a companion? (Obviously not a betta, maybe the pregnant molly mum?)

Or swap the males over?

Any replies on any part of my waffle welcome. What do you think?

Bis

(Hope this makes sense!)


----------



## BisTheTall

Chickadee said:


> I have seen really clean conditions do the job when nothing else will work and it is after all the cheapest med there is.
> 
> Rose


See?


----------



## Chickadee

Mollies will not do for tank mates with males as they have long tails and can be confused with other male bettas and can be betta fodder in no time but if he is bored and anxious he needs more room, daddy. I think he could use a bigger space but if that is a problem he can get along where he is and be okay. He is just being spoiled but that is one thing they do very well LOL. Diablo does it well too. I am so happy to hear that he is doing better and yes, the clean water and clean conditions thing usually will work when nothing else does. I have seen it work when all else fails. 

Good for you YOSHI!! See I knew you could do it when you decided to quit worrying us and get over the problem!!! He is a wonder!

Congratulations on the crew and we will be oh so happy to hear about their tanks and the stories they give you to tell us.... and they will.

Rose


----------



## BisTheTall

Chickadee said:


> Mollies will not do for tank mates with males as they have long tails and can be confused with other male bettas and can be betta fodder in no time but if he is bored and anxious he needs more room, daddy. I think he could use a bigger space but if that is a problem he can get along where he is and be okay.
> 
> Rose


Hi all,

I think he needs a bigger space as well, He grew up with the Mollies in Tank#1 (240L) but had to go to Hospital Tank#3 (30L) so I could medicate him. 

The short finned male called Princess (I know... SHHH) had to be removed from Tank#3 and the only place for him was Yoshi's Tank#1. 

I think Yoshi is well enough to go back to his community Tank#1 but won't move him until someone, preferably Rose, says its OK 

Now I'm going to have to start a thread about Kuhli Loaches!

Bis


----------



## Chickadee

If his eye is well and has been for a while and he is active and eating and swimming well then I will say he is well enough. If he gets into trouble again you will know that there is something in the tank he is not able to handle and he will have to come out again. That is the only way to find out. But it is not likely as this type of thing does not usually happen over and over but is rather rare actually. 

He sounds very active and happy and rearing to go and ready to be in larger pastures, so to speak so do as you will with them all and rearrange to your hearts content. Just tell him I told him to behave himself in the big tank...no more problems from him. LOL He has given you enough heart problems. 

Let us know how he is doing as he has become quite the favorite here.

Rose


----------



## BisTheTall

Me again! 

I am SOOO stupid sometimes. 

I was doing the water change in Yoshi's tank tonight (Small Hospital tank) and thought, "Why are there all these empty snail shells?"

The medication killed the snails! That means even though I was doing large water changes there were rotting snail corpses polluting the water the moment it went in there! DOH!

Tonight is the night Yoshi moves from Tank3 to his home Tank1 so while the tank is empty of fish i'll replace all the "gravel"

(I left him in the medicated tank for an extra 7 days to make sure he wasn't going to spread something to the rest of the population.)

Hope that makes sense to everyone 

Bis


----------



## Chickadee

Of course it does. He is obviously healthy by now or he would have shown symptoms of the previous problem. Yes most medications will cause a problem for the inverts unless they say safe for them. This is why some of the formulas are being reworked on the ones most used so that they can be used in tanks containing inverts. I actually used some of them to kill off a horde of pond snails that I had living in a tank that I did not want to have to buy a bunch of fish that I did not have room for, I know that sounds mean but they were crowding the fish out of tank and home. So I temporarily moved the fish and used the meds to get rid of the snails. Then cleaned the tank good and put the fish back after the carbon finished removing the residue of the meds. It went through a bit of a mini cycle but that could not be helped with the loss of the gravel and all but it was effective.

Yes, Yoshi should be very safe to go back to his old haunting grounds and be happy too. He may be a little confused for a while but it does not usually take them long to spread their fins and swim like little bullets. He will probably be a very happy little fellow so watch him FLY!!! LOL. We will expect to hear how he is doing...he is quite the favorite here and we want to know how he is managing.

Rose


----------



## BisTheTall

Yoshi has been in the main tank for about 20 hours now. 

At first he was a bit shy but after an hour or so he was back to his usual self, asserting his domination over the smaller fish and finding his favourite "hanging" places in the plants.

He now spends most of his time patrolling his tank making sure nobody is doing something he wants to be part of! 

He also holds his own at feeding time and isn't scared to get stuck in to the Molly "scrum".

I'm so glad he's back to his old self!

Bis


----------



## fishlover2009

Glad your fish is feeling better.


----------



## Chickadee

See, I knew it would not take him long...the little dickens 

Good for him!

Rose


----------



## BisTheTall

Hi all!

Just thought you might like an update on Yoshi?

He is back owning his tank, ruling like the king he is. Not a single nipped fin. The only other fish he will back down to is Rock the big male Bristlenose plec. He even chases off the large female plec!

His Eye hasn't flared up again and the lump just keeps shrinking, it's now virtually invisible. *w3

The only change is he now demands to be fed seperately from the other fish. I pretend this is a thankyou as I had been trying to train him to feed seperately so that I didn't waste the more expensive Betta food on the Mollies. I can now, for example, give him a couple of Hikari Betta Bio-Gold balls and know it's actually him eating them! He even moves the floating plants out of the way so his favourite feeding space is clear! (Don't worry Rose, there aren't so many that he can't get to the surface to breathe!)

I'll try and get a picture of him but don't hold your breath, he's got much more important things to do than pose for me, like chase the Molly away from the sinking wafers or flaring at my cat! *r2

Bis


----------



## Chickadee

*r2Am I getting so transparent that you know when I will tell you to watch out for things? That is funny! I suppose I would have worried but you did say he was moving them so I knew that he could if they aggravated him or he needed to for something. 

I am so glad that he is starting to feed seperately for his sake and the sake of the other fish too. Bettas appreciate "quality time" with us and feeding time is a great time for it and especially if you hand feed by giving one piece at a time and making them chew their food. Diablo gets peeved with me when I do this and he is really hungry but he has not been constipated or had tummy problems since he started to do it so he can get over it. *r2

Keep us informed as we do love stories about the normal everyday things not just when they are needing help. It will help others to contemplate getting a betta of their own.

Rose


----------



## fishlover2009

sounds like your fish is quite happy and healthy now. Demanding to be fed seperately sounds like a good thing, at least you know he's got a good appetite!


----------

